# Slicing Havarti



## inkjunkie (Dec 19, 2015)

Wife picked up a block of it....handed it to me telling me to smoke it. Lit the AMNPS and dropped it into the bottom of the Egg.  Prior to me taking it outside Ernie did try to slice it. Seems like it just wanted to crumble. Any trick to slicing it? Ernestina really likes munching on this stuff. But she mentioned she would like to slice some for burgers....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 19, 2015)

Chill it good first. Overnight in the refer should do it. If it still crumbles, cut in chunks for snacking and Grate it for burgers...JJ


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 19, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Chill it good first. Overnight in the refer should do it. If it still crumbles, cut in chunks for snacking and Grate it for burgers...JJ


Ernestina tried slicing it right out of the fridge....


----------



## ak1 (Dec 19, 2015)

Maybe it was just a crappy piece of cheese. It happens sometimes.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 20, 2015)

When I buy the cheap cheddar vs the expensive higher quality cheddar I have this happen to me. I figured out that the cheaper stuff has a higher oil content and this causes it to crumble more. Not sure if it's the same for Harvarti or not but there you go.,


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 20, 2015)

The lack of moisture is what causes cheddar or other cheeses to crumble.   You will normally find this in aged cheeses or cheese that has been previously frozen as freezing will drastically remove moisture.   Unlike a young cheddar, an 12-year-old would definitely be crumbly. Of course the manufacturing process will determine the moisture content also.

You can clearly see the water streaks in the 4 year old cheddar in the following thread.  When slicing, it was on the verge of crumbling.   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/183646/2015-christmas-gift-cheese-aged-smoked-waxed

  To get the most flavor and aroma, always slice cheese at room temperature just prior to service.   Heating your knife under hot water will aid in slicing also, go slow.

Nothing wrong with melting crumbled cheese on top of that burger.

Enjoy,

T


----------

